# Otocinclus or Amano Shrimp?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Algae eating shrimp and fish cannot ever eliminate all algae in a tank. If they ever came close to doing so they would then starve. Otocinclus are interesting fish, and they do eat algae, but I have never been able to see a difference in the tank's appearance due to them. Amano shrimp, on the other hand, can virtually eliminate the clumps of brown algae that litter the substrate in some tanks, so I voted for them. It doesn't take many of those shrimps to make a visible difference, in my experience.


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Hoppy for your input!  I want to put some sort of algae eater in my tank, but I wasn't sure which would be better.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you should have amanos _and_ otos.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Many of my low-tech tanks suffer from high amounts of diatoms and brown algae. The Otos feast on it, so there is a noticeable difference for me.

Another thing to consider, depending on the type of fish kept, shrimp will be dinner to some while the otos will be left alone. Even Tiger Barbs leave otos alone in my 55g tank.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

What Hoppy said. Still I think it's nice to have a few otos around as they cannot hurt and I think they are cool. Amanos too but if you have any decent sized fish they will eat them.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

i agree with church. either way, i've never been able to have them eat any of my clado algae or GSA, but i don't have any other algae. can you add in another option to the poll?
so its like this:
1. lots of otocinclus
2. lots of amano shrimp
3. only a few of each


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Unfortunately demo, I don't know how to add more poll choices. If you show me, I'd gladly add them!


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

What has been said is all good advice.

My two cents:

I had both and I found that in my low-light tank, the two Otos were just beasts if it was Brown Diatom algae (three of them cleaned up the whole 30g tank in two days after I got them). BUT if it was any other type of algae, they really couldn't be bothered. The Amano I had was more interested in detritus than algae but when he did, he ate green algae types and did a pretty decent job.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

I voted for otos...but that's because I've never kept amanos before :hihi:

I agree with what Invert1 said about otos and brown algae. Otos seem to go crazy over it. Other algae...not so much. Nonetheless, they're fun little fish to watch.

And yeah why not have both!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nerite snails trump both of them


----------



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

I have both in my 40G, Both are interesting to have. Otos in my tank huddle in a pack of 4, same with the Amanos. Whenever I feed frozen foods the Amanos come out and I stick the rest of the frozen cube on the substrate near them... Ahh Shimp eating other shrimp(Frozen Brine Shrimp)....Oh and I have a few Zebra Nerites aswell which are cool, I should get a pic with everyone eating zucchini


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

My box filter on my 65 tall, which is 9 x 9 x 27 inch, was covered with a 3 inch thick matt of staghorn algae. I bought a *bristlenose pleco* and it cleared it all in a few days. Didn't get a picture... There is a stub of staghorn algae every so often, so it probably would come back soon if I moved him out. It also cleared the front of GDA and the back of diatoms.

Never had any otto or amano shrimp... But I do have a lot of brown algae on the ground of my new tank.


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

I just planted some HC, do you think I would have a problem with the otocinclus digging up the HC?


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

My otos were never diggers. They were shy and retiring - to the point that I had thought that 1 of them had died because I only could ever find two and then a few months later, voila all three (I definitely did a double take). But anyway, I never had them dig anything up, they usually hung out on long leaf-ed plants and ate away the algae (but only after the tank glass was completely scoured of brown diatom.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Mine typically stayed in the top third of the tank since there was plenty of food cleaning the plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I picked Amanos b/c they'll eat a much larger variety of algae and are better scavengers overall.

I usually have both in my tanks, however.

BN plecos are one of the best (ie quickest and most voracious) algae-eaters I've personally ever kept.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the Otos. because of the size that Amanos get and I'm partial to S. American stuff. Be sure to keep your otos in larger groups of at least 10, they are like corys and prefer company.

I have mine in a 55 gallon "jungle" biotope and they actually swim around with the Endlers guppies for several minutes, then perch on the glass or a leaf for a while to eat. Mine seem to want to swim considerable distances, which I thought was very interesting.


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

How many otos should I add in a 10 gallon tank? I read somewhere that you're supposed to a group of 6. I just want to make sure.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

They really do want larger groups; 6+ They don't create nearly as much bio-load though as some fish so 6 in the 10g wouldn't be a big deal as long as you stay on top of the water params and do regular water changes.


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you bottomfeeder!


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

And make sure you have plenty for them to eat. Their bellies should be slightly plump. They love fresh zuchinni and cucumber slices.

I personally have some of both. They do a bang-up job. No algae anywhere.


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you dthb! I have one little question >.< I read somewhere it said to blanch it before I put it in the tank. Is it even better to keep it fresh?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DUHK said:


> Thank you dthb! I have one little question >.< I read somewhere it said to blanch it before I put it in the tank. Is it even better to keep it fresh?


You can do either/or.

Blanching helps break it down more quickly. If you blanch, you'll need to be sure to remove any uneaten from the tank more quickly than if you don't blanch, as it will start breaking down into ammonia.

www.otocinclus.com is a great resource for keeping Otos.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

I love both amanos and otos, they each have their benefit. 

Lol I can just imagine tom barr reading this and saying "if you dose properly with good light and proper co2 levels then you wouldn't be having an algae problem in the first place"


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

monkeyruler90 said:


> I love both amanos and otos, they each have their benefit.
> 
> Lol I can just imagine tom barr reading this and saying "if you dose properly with good light and proper co2 levels then you wouldn't be having an algae problem in the first place"


He'd never say that...

he'd be much less polite.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

SvenBoogie said:


> He'd never say that...
> 
> he'd be much less polite.


:hihi: true


----------



## oldweasel (Jan 13, 2007)

Any tips on keeping Amanos actually IN the tank? 

I have 90% of my tank covered, with a gap to allow the hanging filter to fit, and last time I had shrimp they all took a leap...

Do i need to put some form of mesh over the filter gaps?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

You might try Cherry Shrimp. They don't leave my open top tank and do a good job with algae too. Another advantage, you can buy 5 and wind up with 50. The Cardinals and Hengels in my tank don't seem to put a dent in their population either. I like Bristle Nose Plecos best for cleaning the glass but they wind up starving in my tank. The fish and shrimp get to the food before the BNPs do.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

oldweasel said:


> Any tips on keeping Amanos actually IN the tank?
> 
> I have 90% of my tank covered, with a gap to allow the hanging filter to fit, and last time I had shrimp they all took a leap...
> 
> Do i need to put some form of mesh over the filter gaps?


I've had Amanos in my heavily-planted completely open-top 72 gal rimless tank. I did find them on the floor over time. On the other had I've now had a colony of cherry shrimp, 6 amanos and 2-3 ghost shrimp in a completely open-top 60P (18 gal tank) and not a one has jumped from the tank. Now, my 72 gal had at the time rainbows and other fish that likely chased the amanos which likely resulted in leaps out of the water and onto the floor. My 60P is an iwagumi tank with a couple of rocks and mats of thick hairgrass. The only fish in there are about a dozen or so endlers, which likely leave the amanos and other shrimp alone. So with likely no threats the amanos live more peacefully and thus no suicides so far. 

What other fish do you have in that tank?


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

where do you buy amano shrimp?


----------



## oldweasel (Jan 13, 2007)

rich815 said:


> I've had Amanos in my heavily-planted completely open-top 72 gal rimless tank. I did find them on the floor over time. On the other had I've now had a colony of cherry shrimp, 6 amanos and 2-3 ghost shrimp in a completely open-top 60P (18 gal tank) and not a one has jumped from the tank. Now, my 72 gal had at the time rainbows and other fish that likely chased the amanos which likely resulted in leaps out of the water and onto the floor. My 60P is an iwagumi tank with a couple of rocks and mats of thick hairgrass. The only fish in there are about a dozen or so endlers, which likely leave the amanos and other shrimp alone. So with likely no threats the amanos live more peacefully and thus no suicides so far.
> 
> What other fish do you have in that tank?


4 zebras, 3 cherry barbs, 3 neon tetras, 1 BNP (6" long!!), 3 yo-yo loaches, 1 flying fox.

Based on what you have written and what I've read about yo-yos and shrimp not getting along, should i hold off on the shrimp for now?


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

oldweasel said:


> 4 zebras, 3 cherry barbs, 3 neon tetras, 1 BNP (6" long!!), 3 yo-yo loaches, 1 flying fox.
> 
> Based on what you have written and what I've read about yo-yos and shrimp not getting along, should i hold off on the shrimp for now?


Wow, yeah, I think a number of those fish will chase and eat shrimp if they can get them.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Planteater said:


> where do you buy amano shrimp?


this, i can get them from the lfs but there 4-5 bucks apiece and the only place i seen online is 2 bucks each and 45-60 dollar shipping


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

you can try invertzfactory.com. shipping is $15 i think. shoot milalic a pm and see if they still have amanos in stock. i think they just got some recently


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Raiden said:


> you can try invertzfactory.com. shipping is $15 i think. shoot milalic a pm and see if they still have amanos in stock. i think they just got some recently


+1 roud:


----------

